# Trailer Decal Layouts



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a 6 x 12 black enclosed trailer and am lookin to spice it up a little with some decals. If anyone has any good ideas for like a design and are willing to share thatd be awesome! Thanks


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is what our trailer looks like:

































We got most of the decals from waterfowldecals.com. Since these pictures were taken we have also added a 36'' Greenhead Gear decal on the back door. Hope this gives you some ideas. It sure is fun customizing your decoy rig.


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

Jeff, great looking trailer, nicely done!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Not to be a stick in the mud, but I always wondered why guys advertise that they have thousands of dollars of hunting equipment in there trailers?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i think thats cool as hell, if i had the money mine would be sweet like that too


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

[siteimg]6175[/siteimg]

It's been a couple years and I'm still working on my first decal and probably never will. I like to lay low key.

To each their own.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am with Chris.....

Some of my hunting partners want to add decals to my trailer. But I refuse. I always say it could be hard to get permission when you walk up and knock on a door and the farmer sees things like "Honker herst", "Goose Grinders", "Mallard Mauler's", etc. or if they are all advertized up. The low key farmer might not like the looks of that. I told them if I am going to decal it up it might say something like..."Help the Homeless", "Feed the poor", or JOHN DEERE! :wink:

But those pic's look sweet. Everyone has thier own likes and dislikes.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Better yet put a picture of Mellencamp with a "farm aid" sign.

Just kidding couldn't resist.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I personally think it looks tacky.

To me, nothing says "Wannabe goose hunter" like a trailer plastered with goose hunting decals.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Would have to agree with ADN. Maybe 5 years ago, you would see a pickup and hunting trailer rolling down the road and think, "Man, they must be professionals." Now every Tom, Dick and Harry has a 12' trailer 3/4 covered with decals, including 5-6 call makers. Not saying it means you don't know what you are doing. At the very least, it means you can shell out money to advertise for someone. I just think it is sending the wrong message. Again, no shots at anyone intended, its just my personal opinion.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

T Shot said:


> Would have to agree with ADN. Maybe 5 years ago, you would see a pickup and hunting trailer rolling down the road and think, "Man, they must be professionals." Now every Tom, Dick and Harry has a 12' trailer 3/4 covered with decals, including 5-6 call makers. Not saying it means you don't know what you are doing. At the very least, it means you can shell out money to advertise for someone. I just think it is sending the wrong message. Again, no shots at anyone intended, its just my personal opinion.


Bingo. It cracks me up when guys make there rigs look like Nascar trailers. :lol:


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I guess it depends if you like the look of a stickered trailer or not. Personally, I like Jeff's trailer. He's passionate about the sport, and that's the message I get from the decals.

I don't worry too much about somebody stealing my equipment, because I figure they would have a hard time doing it. I also have all my equipment insured against theft , so I have less to worry about.

I agree with the scouting comments. I typically don't roll into a farmers yard with my trailer connected. If they are nice enough to give me permission, it is because they liked me -- not because of the truck I drive or the number of decals on my trailer. I've run into some strange landowners before. Some just look for reasons to turn you down. I'd have a pretty funny look on my face if the landowner said -- "No, you can't hunt my field because you have too many stickers on your trailer." :bs:



addictedtogeese said:


> I have a 6 x 12 black enclosed trailer and am lookin to spice it up a little with some decals. If anyone has any good ideas for like a design and are willing to share thatd be awesome! Thanks


You should check out www.waterfowldecals.com. That's where all of my decals came from. He has some good designs on the website for you to look at.

For the record, Jeff is not a ''wanna be goosehunter." He is probably the best caller I have hunted with. He's a killer.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I should put one on the back of my trailer thats say's " If you dont like the decals, just look off onto the horizon."


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I should put one on the back of my trailer thats say's " If you dont like the decals, just look off onto the horizon."


 :toofunny: :toofunny: :toofunny: 
people have different tastes and thats what it all comes down to. it not like people put decals all over their trailers to be cocky or show people that they are "super" goose hunters, its probably b/c they don't care what people think. if it looks good to them, who the he!! really cares?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I think I'll get a sticker that says, "Do you know how to use all those calls?" and put it on my trailer next to my pheasant decals.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I have decals on my truck, not like PorkChop, (looks good PC) but I do have some decals! I think people just have a great deal of passion for the sport and like to show their enthusiasm for it. I have no problem with that. Is there some overkill with decals and so forth, sure...but there is certainly some overkill with how many dekes guys use to kill a three bird limit as well! Like Hustad said, to each their own!

By the way, I'm a UND alumni and also have some Sioux decals on my truck, is that bad too?!?! JK!


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Goospride,

Not bad at all Go SIOUX!!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

[siteimg]5863[/siteimg]

Not sure if the decals would hold up on plywood


----------

